# Betta scoop\dipper



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is a good place to buy a betta scoop? The one I have had for years I found torn the day I brought Zeus home, so I have been using the cup he came in. This works fine, but is not "ideal"

I have found them from Thailand, but I would really like to get one state side of possible


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thats a good question..i'd kinda like to know also haha. i bought a net and i hate using it because all my fish FREAK out when they see it. so i went out and bought a plastic ladel to use to get them and i've used it ever since.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I just use the cup they came in. It's not the best, but it is way better then trying to net them. Well, at least for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never tried using their cups before. Its something I should try. Yeah, they hate those nets and the nets can tear their fins.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I tries using the cup once but it seemed they would just overflow out of the cup when I picked them up so now I just grab the bet a quick transfer into a cup or bowl, but if I could find a scoop that would help alot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen some scooplike things online.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I see them online. But I just use the cup they came in. It's so much easier, I wait till their on the top of the tank then scoop em up with enough water. They're almost used to it now.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been using the cup too, but it is a pain. hard to maneuver in a small tank. I guess I will be ordering from thailand.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I found them! http://joelc.urldownload.com/betta/index4.htm he e-mailed me back and said $8 + shipping, I am currently waiting for the paypal money request from him and my scoop will be in the way!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've seen them but have never used them myself.

I use soft nets when I change my jar water or when I'm getting a juvenile out of my 30 gallon. 

I guess I could use these with my pet bettas.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Those are pretty neat. I agree that the cups are difficult in small tanks.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

When I was at the petstore today I found a "brine shrimp net" it has smaller holes in it to where its almost solid but its still netting, I didnt buy it because I dont move my fish enough to need it. But now I know where to go if I do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use the brine shrimp nets.They are softer than the regular nets.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh I didn't even think about brine shrimp nets. I think I'm going to have to get something gentler for my Otos.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Ive seen the brine shrimp nets but did not get them. I'm getting that scoop from Joel at hawaii betta. Then Zeus can change containers in style!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

I use a lil net scooper. and my ct fins are find. I guess because I treat them as though they were glass. Extra gentle. Also I let them just swim out net. I don't manuever it in water.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

But thanks I'll check on a better scooper


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MMine have trouble finding their way out of the net.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> MMine have trouble finding their way out of the net.


haha mine too. i usually end up sitting there forever until they figure it out...


----------

